# Sad news: Dancing Girls Leaving DBSTalk.com



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I regret to inform the DBSTalk.com membership that our beloved _"Dancing Girls"_ are leaving us. The ladies, who have been with us for almost three years, made their resignation effective 4/1/05. They have traditionally performed in the Gold Forum when contributions come in, and occasionally during the Charlie and Tech Chats.

In their letter, the ladies said that they are leaving _"due to to the recent, prolonged lull in donations"_. The ladies also expressed regret for the necessity of their decision, but pointed out that they need to perform more frequently in order to maintain their dancing talents at peak performance levels (and to receive those always generous tips )

Going forward, we will be altering course slightly in the Gold Forum entertainment area and will seek to replace the departing all-girl troupe with a more sexually, racially and religiously-diverse cast of performance artists in an effort to better reflect the broad makeup of our over 11,000 strong DBSTalk.com membership.

I sincerely hope that our members (and guests) will join me in supporting the new _"Dancing Girls & Boys"_ by making a donation to DBSTalk.com. As always, 100% of your donation go directly to support the ongoing costs of DBSTalk.com operations. If you would like to donate, links can be found near the top of the main page, and at the bottom of all other forum pages.

Thank you for your kind support. :wave:


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Please try to get some younger dancers. Some of them were starting to look a little old.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Please do not shoot the meesenger in this case. I want to point out that this is in no way Nick's fault. He was often seen making $1 donations to the ladies. It seems that he is a well known patron of the art of ecdysiasm.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Geronimo said:


> It seems that he is a well known patron of the art of ecdysiasm.


Wow, I had to look that word up.

In case you're wondering.......from dictionary.com

ecdysiasm
A morbid tendency to undress to produce sexual desire in others.

Origin: fr. G. Ekdyo, to remove one's clothes

(05 Mar 2000)


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Having met Nick last Summer, I thank him for not having an attack of ecdysiasm while I was there. I really doubt that it would have had the effect defined above. :barf: :lol:


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Im so broke I cant even afford to pay attention. Is there a way to get into the gold forum?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Evil Capserian said:


> Im so broke I cant even afford to pay attention. Is there a way to get into the gold forum?


Sure, I'd love to let you in the same way the others got in. :sure:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Evil Capserian said:


> Im so broke I cant even afford to pay attention. Is there a way to get into the gold forum?


There is a way....I've even used it myself.

Send in $25 directly to me and I will share the secret with you. But wait! Act NOW and I'll include the special goldtone double-lifetime membership in the Gold Club - a $50 value, at no extra cost! 

Call before the end of this email and S&H is on us.

You can't top this offer anywhere else. Call NOW!


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Nick, before you let Evil C in the Gold Forum, I would advise have the Dancing Troupe return to their winter uniforms. He does not appear to be stable enough to handle the skimpy summer outfits.


----------

